# write down youtuber's personality types



## basilluna (Jan 26, 2016)

write down what you think the personality type of a youtuber is


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Mamrie Hart (You Deserve a Drink/Mametown) is an ENTP. 

I think Dan Howell (Danisnotonfire) might be too, but I've seen people argue that he's an INFJ.

Rhett (Good Mythical Morning) also seems like an ENTP.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, Casey Neisat seems like an ENFP to me.
DevinSupertramp seems ENFPish to me aswell. 
KSI seems ESTP
Adrien Van Oyen seems ENTP-ish
The Twins from Jacksgap seem to be xNFJ or INFx.
Christ Stuckmann seems INTP.
Aaron Marino (Alpha M) seem ESFJ.
Ryan Conelly (Film Riot) seems ENXP to me
Louis Cole (funforlouis) seems to be ESFP.
Rhett and Link respectively are ENXP and INFP
Joe Sugg (i watch him some times) seems ISFP


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Aurus said:


> Well, Casey Neisat seems like an ENFP to me.
> DevinSupertramp seems ENFPish to me aswell.
> KSI seems ESTP
> Adrien Van Oyen seems ENTP-ish
> ...


I wouldn't think Joe was an F. He's said a few times that he comes across emotionally distant and cold, and in one video Zoe said that she wouldn't go to him if she was upset because he doesn't know how to "be there" for someone who's upset; but she would go to Caspar, because he does. But I don't know what I'd guess his type is... Most of these Youtubers (particularly the ones signed to Gleam) are putting on a personality in front of the cameras.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

katemess said:


> I wouldn't think Joe was an F. He's said a few times that he comes across emotionally distant and cold, and in one video Zoe said that she wouldn't go to him if she was upset because he doesn't know how to "be there" for someone who's upset; but she would go to Caspar, because he does. But I don't know what I'd guess his type is... Most of these Youtubers (particularly the ones signed to Gleam) are putting on a personality in front of the cameras.


Again, i'm not huge fan of him, seen him a couple of times... I bet that you're right xD


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

katemess said:


> I wouldn't think Joe was an F. He's said a few times that he comes across emotionally distant and cold, and in one video Zoe said that she wouldn't go to him if she was upset because he doesn't know how to "be there" for someone who's upset; but she would go to Caspar, because he does. But I don't know what I'd guess his type is... Most of these Youtubers (particularly the ones signed to Gleam) are putting on a personality in front of the cameras.


Fi is like that, it's not good at comforting people whereas Fe definitely is. The most an Fi user would do is give advice on how to solve whatever problem you're having. Zoe is a clear Fe user (maybe even Fe dom), so I'm assuming she wants to be comforted, not really told what to do.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Purple Skies said:


> Fi is like that, it's not good at comforting people whereas Fe definitely is. The most an Fi user would do is give advice on how to solve whatever problem you're having.


True, great point. But i am still kinda lost in the "Vloggers Realm". Not a huge fan. 
The only bloggers i really like are the ones who show the interesting stuff in their lives, like FunForLouis and Casey Neisat.
But i am a huge fan of Good Mythical Morning.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Aurus said:


> True, great point. But i am still kinda lost in the "Vloggers Realm". Not a huge fan.
> The only bloggers i really like are the ones who show the interesting stuff in their lives, like FunForLouis and Casey Neisat.
> But i am a huge fan of Good Mythical Morning.


I'm not a fan of youtubers or bloggers. The only reason I know the Sugg siblings is cause they're British, and I'm from the UK. I know other popular ones, but I actually don't watch their videos, maybe once in a while when I'm bored. FunforLouis is quite a character though. It's hard to figure out types online, most of them put on a front when filming.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Purple Skies said:


> I'm not a fan of youtubers or bloggers. The only reason I know the Sugg siblings is cause they're British, and I'm from the UK. I know other popular ones, but I actually don't watch their videos, maybe once in a while when I'm bored. FunforLouis is quite a character though. It's hard to figure out types online, most of them put on a front when filming.


Exactly, but i always get a vibe from the their true personalities, for instance: I can clearly see Joe Sugg as introvert, although he appears all outgoing and stuff.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The only famous YouTuber I follow is Markiplier, who I think is an ENFP. I could also see him as an ENTP.

Other people I follow on YouTube:

ProtoMario: ISTP
Danger Dolan: Never gave him much thought. Some kind of NP. I guess INTP. No, ENTP. Idk.
Jillian Vessey: ISFP 4w3

And now for the really obscure esoteric stuff:
Doreen Virtue: ENFJ
Alura Cein: INFJ. I could also see her as an INTJ.
E. A. Koetting: INTP
Everyone else metaphysical who I follow: xNFJ


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

Sargon of Akkad INTJ


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Charlie McDonnell = ISFP


----------

